# what an experience in another expat forum



## sporeacco (Apr 26, 2010)

I found this site 2-days ago when tried to search some information online.

I am happy to get there, especially when I was mis-judged by another forum. Well,as I can not post a link so far, maybe you pals could google <snip>

Mr registered name is exactly the same as here - sporeacco; also the exact same email. I was doing accommodation arrangement for my landing in the end of May 2010 in Singapore and received some email about leasing information after put an add at shared-accommodation site. So I did not think a second but simply took sporeacco and did registration at that forum

Fairly there is lots of helpful information I found there after days of browsing without post at all. 

My 1st post there the thread (have not counted how many posts I made there probably just a few) is 'the market of June 2010' in Career & Jobs section. Because I would like to have some opinions from people already there. The next day I realised that my account name might mislead people to think I am looking for shared accommodation so I put a reply to clarify. 

And, then what happened the next is Rediculous. When I tried to log into my account 1-hour ago and found my account is banned. With no clue but could be an incident I thought I sent my query to the admin team and returned to the forum and found the reason - I was regarded as a scammer! 

Hi pals you go to see that thread. So FUNNY the consequences are! Now even I could not browse the forum it says I am banned. But for WHAT reasons? What did I do? Have I ever violated any forum rules there? What a welcome!

Okay my immediate action is sending another email which is copied as follows:

=====================2nd email sent=========================
发送时间：	2010年4月26日 19:52:03


just read the last post of that thread (the market by June 2010) last replied by sms

sms:

next time when you post something you are not 100% sure better to input a bit time for investigation man
what did you trying to tell others? are you trying to misguide people there with underlying meaning that my account (sporeacco) there is not an authentic one or I am a liar or even a scammer? 

this is an extremely unhappy experience and I regard it as an attack of reputation. 

I can hardly believe this happened to me. I am sure keep doing so your forum will finally drive away good people 

what a STUPID judgement you have made! I Deserve an Apology in that forum Publicly regardless if the handle sporeacco to be continue used or not in the future.

thank you for your real WARM welcome
======================================================


================1st email sent out =========================
Hi

Just found out that my account with the forum is banned and wondering what happened? 

Can I know the reason? It certainly seems something is not right? 

An incident (?) but why?

Thank you.


Yasmine

I got message as follows:

*********You have been banned from this forum.
Please contact the webmaster or board administrator at ... for more information.
******************************************
========================================================


I believe my response is Normal and reasonable. What a Crazy thing! Does that indicate that hot humid small country could drive people mad?!

I got to speak this out and I feel better now. Thank you for press your button to open this post.

The same question here shall people would like to input something:

How do you think the market there by June 2010? (to start in a separate thread)

I will spend an initial 3-month's time about on a project which has been postponed for quite a while first there and would like to meet otehr expats also working in business sectors.

Thanks.


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

ha i had a similar experience with the other forum
They are really weird.


----------

